
Grunt Work - _pius
http://ninjasandrobots.com/grunt-work
======
nerdnorth
Such a humbling post. There's not many people giving this advice: "So you want
to create an app that helps a customer? Why not work for that customer at
minimum wage first?"

------
greenyoda
Another option might be to offer your product to some potential customers for
free in return for their letting you observe them running their businesses for
a few days.

